# Miami FL...Simba...3yrs...Sable?...A1132109



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SIMBA - ID#A1132109

My name is SIMBA. 

I am a male, black and brown brindle German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 09, 2009.

This information is 2 hours old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1132109


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Brindle=dutchie? Too bad the pic is so blurred.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Miami FL...Simba ...3yrs ...Sable?...A1132109*

removing some of ..... this.... making ...... board .... narrow


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlBrindle=dutchie? Too bad the pic is so blurred.


I thought the same.








They have another brindle listed as a GSD mix. Anyone know someone involved with Dutch Shepherd rescue?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

They will prob have a better picture soon. if its bad enough the volunteers usually get a new pic


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump...poor girl is running out of time


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

